# HOURS LEFT | Gabrielle Flute by Musical Sampling



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 18, 2022)

Hey folks,

Happy to announce and release our latest sampling endeavor, *Gabrielle Flute*! Hope you dig it. 









*Gabrielle Flute* is a true legato flute library performed by Gabrielle Davis.

Recorded at Orb Studios in Austin, TX – our goal was to create a series of flute patches that could address a wide range of orchestral contexts while prioritizing responsive playability. Like all of our solo instrument releases, no keyswitches are required – just play in what you want and use the modwheel (or CC# of your choice) for dynamics.

The ‘Workhorse’ patch is exactly that – a solid all-rounder that will likely suit the majority of your energetic flute-writing needs. ‘Emotional’ was performed mezzo piano – great for softer contexts. For the ‘Fat Lead’ patch, we asked Gabrielle to play with as much gusto and power as she could – resulting in an instrument that soars in the upper register with attacks that properly bite.

Like with our Barker Clarinet release, we recorded a series of short and long inhales with both the player and flute in position. Great patch to help sell the performance in between phrases.

Price: *$49* (reg. $79)
Intro ends: *December 12*

Check it out: *Gabrielle Flute*








​


----------



## Rob (Nov 18, 2022)

very nice and beautiful music


----------



## Flyo (Nov 18, 2022)

@doctoremmet At your call...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2022)

Flyo said:


> @doctoremmet At your call...


Thanks. This will be the second flute I’ll buy today and one of three out of my BF budget. Impressive demos. Thanks for heads-up!


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 18, 2022)

So good. The Atelier stuff in general is excellent looking.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 18, 2022)

These workhorse Orb Studios Atelier series libraries are stunning. Magical stuff


----------



## Vlzmusic (Nov 18, 2022)

What I absolutely love about these recent Austin releases, is the vibrant and high fidelity sound. It just sounds like a record. Once you hear those, you don't want to settle for any of the competitors "almost there" timbres, be it modeling or else. I am a fan now, and looking forward for some BF goodness to catch up on things like the Austin Saxes and PLCK


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 18, 2022)

So beautiful! Will be doing a giveaway in a few weeks - stay tuned!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 18, 2022)

Now this is exciting!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 18, 2022)

@Aaron Sapp - a minor feature request.

It'd be useful to have a "sustains" patch, or an option somewhere to turn off legato transitions in order to play multiple notes.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 18, 2022)

This is actually very eerie, earlier today after looking through some releases from other sample library developers, I audibly wished
"Man, these offerings are nice, but what I would love is for Musical Sampling to sample a nice flute."

And..






Now, to dream of an alto or even bass flute sampled by Musical Sampling.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 18, 2022)

This sounds soo good, quite agile


----------



## dyross (Nov 18, 2022)

@Aaron Sapp congrats on the release, sounds beautiful.

Quick question - do y'all have a Kontakt NKI that allows keyswitching between the different patches, or are they all separate? If not, would you consider adding such a thing?


----------



## RMH (Nov 18, 2022)

@Aaron Sapp
What an amazing instrument! It can't be.

I have a question. In the first demo, Sparrowing - Aaron Sapp, can you tell what used for string and piano virtual instruments?


----------



## Garlu (Nov 19, 2022)

Wow... instant buy!


----------



## mrjammusic (Nov 19, 2022)

It sounds so beautiful.


----------



## ImJim (Nov 19, 2022)

Oh dear.... Two recorded sustains ? Round Robin attacks? Yessss, MS is going in the right direction! 😍


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 19, 2022)

Thanks a lot, folks - means a lot! To answer some questions:



RMH said:


> @Aaron Sapp
> What an amazing instrument! It can't be.
> 
> I have a question. In the first demo, Sparrowing - Aaron Sapp, can you tell what used for string and piano virtual instruments?


For the pizzicatos, I used our Adventure Strings library. For the sustains towards the end I used CSS. Piano is Simple Sam’s Signature Grand.



Land of Missing Parts said:


> @Aaron Sapp - a minor feature request.
> 
> It'd be useful to have a "sustains" patch, or an option somewhere to turn off legato transitions in order to play multiple notes.


Initially I had included a patch of exactly that, but I wasn’t thrilled with the phasing when xfading between layers (which can only really be avoided with destructive tuning afaik, which I’m not interested in doing). With that said, if there’s enough interest I can certainly entertain including sustain-only patches without xfading. 



dyross said:


> @Aaron Sapp congrats on the release, sounds beautiful.
> 
> Quick question - do y'all have a Kontakt NKI that allows keyswitching between the different patches, or are they all separate? If not, would you consider adding such a thing?


I _think_ it’s doable? - if there’s enough interest. I’d need to look into it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## rottoy (Nov 19, 2022)

Bought, immediately knew what I had to try out with it.
Using the 'Emotional' patch.
View attachment Bullitt Test_n3.mp3


----------



## icecoolpool (Nov 19, 2022)

Nice one, rottoy - it sounds great for light jazz. This instrument is incredibly playable, here is the same patch as above tackling the tin whistle part from LOTR:

View attachment flute demo 1 lotr.mp3


One take, no external processing, the reverb is built-in one. Excuse any potential mistakes, it was played from memory.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 19, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Initially I had included a patch of exactly that, but I wasn’t thrilled with the phasing when xfading between layers (which can only really be avoided with destructive tuning afaik, which I’m not interested in doing). With that said, if there’s enough interest I can certainly entertain including sustain-only patches without xfading.


Thanks. I only meant single layers like the legato patches (unless I'm mistaken about that), so no need to crossfade. I'd just want to be able to disable the legato so I could play chords.


----------



## David Cuny (Nov 19, 2022)

rottoy said:


> Bought, immediately knew what I had to try out with it.


I heard the demos and thought _"What a *lovely* sound. But it's orchestral, and I don't need another orchestral flute"._

Then I hear _this_ demo and I just might need this after all...


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 19, 2022)

Another great instrument Aaron. Might as well put me on the Musical Sampling subscription plan, I keep buying everything you release!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2022)

I want to buy it, but I'm concerned with this one little detail :

" Performed with natural, progressive vibrato " .

I'm just not a big fan of baked in vibr. , and no xfade controls here. So, please enlighten me, does this detail bother anyone, or it's just me ? Should I go ahead an buy it ?


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I want to buy it, but I'm concerned with this one little detail :
> 
> " Performed with natural, progressive vibrato " .
> 
> I'm just not a big fan of baked in vibr. , and no xfade controls here. So, please enlighten me, does this detail bother anyone, or it's just me ? Should I go ahead an buy it ?


I think a flute without vibrato is not going to sound very good, and when libraries try to fake it with Kontakt pitch bendy stuff or whatever doesn't sound right. 
Remember, samples are snapshots of performances!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I think a flute without vibrato is not going to sound very good, and when libraries try to fake it with Kontakt pitch bendy stuff or whatever doesn't sound right.
> Remember, samples are snapshots of performances!


Yes, there is a sacrifice, because imho. baked in natural progressive vibrato can becoming mechanical after a few reps of the same characteristic vibrato. Maybe some of us are immune from this being of a negative characteristic. But I'm too picky when it comes to both Strings and Woodwinds.


----------



## FireGS (Nov 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So, please enlighten me, does this detail bother anyone, or it's just me ? Should I go ahead an buy it ?


Nope. Not at all. 



muziksculp said:


> baked in natural progressive vibrato can becoming mechanical after a few reps of the same characteristic vibrato.


I mean, it *could*, but have you heard world-class falutists? They work really hard to make their vibrato like that, or at least close to that. I program most of my vibrato to be progressive anyway since that how it sounds the most pleasing to my ears. Saves me a ton of time when its done well baked in. RRs help tons.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I want to buy it, but I'm concerned with this one little detail :
> 
> " Performed with natural, progressive vibrato " .
> 
> I'm just not a big fan of baked in vibr. , and no xfade controls here. So, please enlighten me, does this detail bother anyone, or it's just me ? Should I go ahead an buy it ?


A big part of Musical Sampling libraries is their natural, lively performances and amazing playability.

Solo instruments tend to not have the greatest vibrato xfading and simulated options tend to be very hit or miss, so that would detract from the instrument’s appeal imo and take away from its instant playability.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2022)

Thanks to all the feedback.

So, If one needs a long flute note, without any vibrato, that is no go with this library. Correct ? The only other option to do this, is to use i.e. Melodyne to stretch the non-vibrato part of the sustain note/s as an audio file. So, it's still possible if you have additional editing tools, and the time to do it.


----------



## FireGS (Nov 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So, If one needs a long flute note, without any vibrato, that is no go with this library. Correct ?


Correct, but do you really find yourself using nonvib notes often in solos (where this library shines)?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 19, 2022)

The official demos are stellar! What are the strings used in the second one @Aaron Sapp ?


----------



## Tremendouz (Nov 20, 2022)

dyross said:


> @Aaron Sapp congrats on the release, sounds beautiful.
> 
> Quick question - do y'all have a Kontakt NKI that allows keyswitching between the different patches, or are they all separate? If not, would you consider adding such a thing?


I'm also interested in this. I really like it when I can chain together different kinds of long notes (and legatos) in phrases, helps add variation and avoid situations where you hear the same exact vibrato multiple times in a phrase and it can end up sounding mechanical.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 20, 2022)

As a flute player, I’m VERY impressed


----------



## RMH (Nov 20, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> For the pizzicatos, I used our Adventure Strings library. For the sustains towards the end I used CSS. Piano is Simple Sam’s Signature Grand.


hank you, Aaron. Could you ask me to get a midi file for the demo song? In the case of CSS, I was helped to study by providing some midi files.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 20, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The official demos are stellar! What are the strings used in the second one @Aaron Sapp ?


The legato lines are CSS while the stagnant string note is from Spitfire Tundra. 


RMH said:


> hank you, Aaron. Could you ask me to get a midi file for the demo song? In the case of CSS, I was helped to study by providing some midi files.


If and when I get the time I’ll be happy to PM a MIDI file.


----------



## sylent01 (Nov 20, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I want to buy it, but I'm concerned with this one little detail :
> 
> " Performed with natural, progressive vibrato " .
> 
> I'm just not a big fan of baked in vibr. , and no xfade controls here. So, please enlighten me, does this detail bother anyone, or it's just me ? Should I go ahead an buy it ?


As a flute player, I would say that most live flute players have ‘baked in vibrato’. Indeed I can usually tell who a player is on a recording by their tone and especially the vibrato they use. It’s highly particular and personal to the player and as such I don’t view it as a negative in a sample library -at least for flutes.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Nov 20, 2022)

Great instrument. Very playable and easy to use.
I'm only missing a true PP. All the rest work perfectly.


----------



## cbpress (Nov 21, 2022)

I'm curious to know how this flute and the clarinet handle longer trills. The mordents and turns in the demos are impressive. Wondering if sustained trills translate just as well.


----------



## Remnant (Nov 21, 2022)

Well this is exciting and came a bit out of nowhere for me. I’m buying just on the strength of the Barker clarinet alone.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 21, 2022)

cbpress said:


> I'm curious to know how this flute and the clarinet handle longer trills. The mordents and turns in the demos are impressive. Wondering if sustained trills translate just as well.


Here's a test, all of the patches playing the same line.
1 is "Workhorse", 2 is "Emotional", 3 is "Fat Lead"
View attachment Gabrielle Flute Trills Test.mp3


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Markrs (Nov 21, 2022)

Leandro Gardini said:


>



That’s sounds very good, much better than I would have expected.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2022)

OK, GAS Won over me. 

Purchased


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 21, 2022)

Leandro Gardini said:


>



😲


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 22, 2022)

☝️modeling is the future of virtual inst...


----------



## DJiLAND (Nov 22, 2022)

Leandro Gardini said:


>



It's a real flute. Right? Don't try to fool me! 🙀


----------



## planetqwerty (Nov 22, 2022)

It asks if it's a real flute or midi. Real, if you ask me. (especially as it says the clip is taken from a video released 6 months before the Arturia flute became available!)


----------



## Kurosawa (Nov 22, 2022)

planetqwerty said:


> It asks if it's a real flute or midi. Real, if you ask me. (especially as it says the clip is taken from a video released 6 months before the Arturia flute became available!)


It's a rhetorical question. The flute you are hearing is the musical sampling one aka "Gabrielle Flute" or Midi.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

planetqwerty said:


> the Arturia flute


Erm…. Huh?


----------



## rottoy (Nov 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Erm…. Huh?


The Waldorf Astoria flute. The Salad Flute.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 22, 2022)

rottoy said:


> The Waldorf Astoria flute. The Salad Flute.


Real names or midi?


----------



## rottoy (Nov 22, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Real names or midi?


I appreciate you being the midiator here.


----------



## Pierceful (Nov 23, 2022)

Thanks Aaron for this gorgeous instrument. It's a lot to ask but I'm really hopeful you'll do an extended woodwind section this way.

For some orchestral context—*that* film flute piece, _"Hagrid's Friendly Bird_" by John Williams, from _Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_.


View attachment Hagrid's Friendly Bird.mp3


----------



## Rob (Nov 23, 2022)

Pierceful said:


> Thanks Aaron for this gorgeous instrument. It's a lot to ask but I'm really hopeful you'll do an extended woodwind section this way.
> 
> For some orchestral context—*that* film flute piece, _"Hagrid's Friendly Bird_" by John Williams, from _Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_.
> 
> ...


excellent


----------



## Remnant (Nov 23, 2022)

Pierceful said:


> Thanks Aaron for this gorgeous instrument. It's a lot to ask but I'm really hopeful you'll do an extended woodwind section this way.
> 
> For some orchestral context—*that* film flute piece, _"Hagrid's Friendly Bird_" by John Williams, from _Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_.
> 
> ...


Oh my. Stunning. That should help get any doubters over the hump.


----------



## JGRaynaud (Nov 23, 2022)

I've played a lot with the flute recently as I made a demo for it and was able to test it in depth. I can say I like it a lot and it's probably gonna be included by default in my templates. My favourite patch is probably the workhorse one as I find it to be the easiest to include in a classical kind of mix (the fat lead one pops a bit more into the mix and makes the instrument sound a bit more upfront for example, so it would be more for a moment where I want to feature the line in a more obvious way).

The first thing I actually thought while testing it was "Ha, finally a flute that can pull off the Hagrid's Friendly Bird from Harry Potter 3". Seems I was not the only one to think so as Pierceful immediately tried it on this piece. Good job on it by the way !


----------



## frank_m (Nov 23, 2022)

Pierceful said:


> Thanks Aaron for this gorgeous instrument. It's a lot to ask but I'm really hopeful you'll do an extended woodwind section this way.
> 
> For some orchestral context—*that* film flute piece, _"Hagrid's Friendly Bird_" by John Williams, from _Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_.
> 
> ...


Very impressive!


----------



## rottoy (Nov 23, 2022)

Pitching this down to a bass flute doesn't even sound half-bad.
View attachment Jungle Book Bass Flute.mp3


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 23, 2022)

@Aaron Sapp Any plans to do a BF sale? Besides the Flute, I would like to also get the Clarinet, though I doubt you would include the latter in the sale. Bringing back the intro offer would be nice though 😉😝.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

rottoy said:


> Pitching this down to a bass flute doesn't even sound half-bad.
> View attachment Jungle Book Bass Flute.mp3


I kinda really dig this!


----------



## FinGael (Nov 23, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> @Aaron Sapp Any plans to do a BF sale? Besides the Flute, I would like to also get the Clarinet, though I doubt you would include the latter in the sale. Bringing back the intro offer would be nice though 😉😝.


This. I missed the clarinet introductory offer.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 23, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> @Aaron Sapp Any plans to do a BF sale? Besides the Flute, I would like to also get the Clarinet, though I doubt you would include the latter in the sale. Bringing back the intro offer would be nice though 😉😝.



We won’t be running a sale on the clarinet as it just came out about a month ago.



Pierceful said:


> Thanks Aaron for this gorgeous instrument. It's a lot to ask but I'm really hopeful you'll do an extended woodwind section this way.
> 
> For some orchestral context—*that* film flute piece, _"Hagrid's Friendly Bird_" by John Williams, from _Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_.
> 
> ...


Holy… well done!


----------



## dyross (Nov 25, 2022)

@Aaron Sapp does the fat lead patch have any overblown articulations (or, samples at higher dynamics)? Or, is it all pretty clean?


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 25, 2022)

dyross said:


> @Aaron Sapp does the fat lead patch have any overblown articulations (or, samples at higher dynamics)? Or, is it all pretty clean?


Fat Lead is basically Gabrielle playing as forcefully as she can without overblowing completely - it's right on the edge.

There are no dedicated overblowing samples, though with the Fat lead there are some incidental, slightly overblown attacks in the upper register - which gives it a nice little bitey quality.


----------



## dyross (Nov 25, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Fat Lead is basically Gabrielle playing as forcefully as she can without overblowing completely - it's right on the edge.
> 
> There are no dedicated overblowing samples, though with the Fat lead there are some incidental, slightly overblown attacks in the upper register - which gives it a nice little bitey quality.


Thanks, super helpful.

Do you think the different patches can be convincingly combined in one phrase, or would you avoid that?


----------



## Germain B (Nov 26, 2022)

This will be my only black friday's purchase.
Thanks Musical Sampling for another incredible instrument ! I got immediatly inspired and started yet another other new project...


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 26, 2022)

I don’t even use winds in my music, but holy shit am I re-thinking that!

Well done, Aaron! Sounds stunning!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> I don’t even use winds in my music


No Winds in your music ? What's the problem ?


----------



## Vlzmusic (Nov 26, 2022)

Germain B said:


> This will be my only black friday's purchase....


Well, it doesn't have to be, unless you have all the other stuff. The saxes, trumpet, PLCK etc. are most tempting... hope @Aaron Sapp hits us with another promotion soon


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 27, 2022)

dyross said:


> Thanks, super helpful.
> 
> Do you think the different patches can be convincingly combined in one phrase, or would you avoid that?


Yeah, I think so. For Leandro Gardini's Peter and the Wolf mockup (last demo) he switched to the Workhorse patch for the lower arpeggiated lines to nice effect. Quick, lower register lines tend to sound smoother with Workhorse since the timbre/dynamic is a bit more transparent. Fat Lead is quite thick in the lower end, but really speaks nicely in the middle-upper register.


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Nov 27, 2022)

How does this flute handle trills?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

MusicIstheBest said:


> How does this flute handle trills?


Good question, I haven't installed the library yet, but watching the walkthrough video, I think it is possible to play the trills in real time. Which I prefer to the baked trills included in libraries, that need a key-switch. What a drag that is. Plus the baked in trills sound odd most of the time to my ears.


----------



## RMH (Nov 27, 2022)

@Aaron Sapp AAron has a question. Does ATEELIER SERIES have a BF discount plan for next year? I remember that some orchestral products have been discounted so far.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 28, 2022)

RMH said:


> @Aaron Sapp AAron has a question. Does ATEELIER SERIES have a BF discount plan for next year? I remember that some orchestral products have been discounted so far.


Honestly we don’t have a set plan for promotions - we play it by ear throughout the year. The best way to stay apprised is through our newsletter.


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 28, 2022)

@Aaron Sapp , you really need to do a Powechords Elec Guitar library that is palayable in a la "Adventure" style (with mutes & chugs @ lower velecities maybe).. I guarantee that will be a top seller!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 3, 2022)

I think I just broke my own record for "shortest time taken between learning about a new product and then purchasing it".


----------



## ImJim (Dec 10, 2022)

Did I miss a sale on other Atelier instruments? I'd love to pick 2 or 3 of them at once but would really appreciate a discount on these series!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 10, 2022)

ImJim said:


> Did I miss a sale on other Atelier instruments?


Haven’t seen one, so no. Maybe you did miss intro pricing for the flute.


----------



## ImJim (Dec 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Haven’t seen one, so no. Maybe you did miss intro pricing for the flute.


I picked up both the flute and the clarinet at intro price, don't worry about that :D I was considering older atelier products like the saxes and trumpets.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 10, 2022)

ImJim said:


> I picked up both the flute and the clarinet at intro price, don't worry about that :D I was considering older atelier products like the saxes and trumpets.


Good man!


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 10, 2022)

Will there be an Oboe and Bassoon too as part of this series? Or is it more session focused than orchestral focused?


----------



## ImJim (Dec 10, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> Will there be an Oboe and Bassoon too as part of this series? Or is it more session focused than orchestral focused?


Atelier series are clearly session focused, and that's justly what makes them so unique IMO.

Close-recorded, detailed Oboe & Bassoon performances would sound absolutely lovely if sampled by MS. I can already hear the beautiful clicks and noises from the instruments hidden in between the notes... yummy.

Such detailed sound really lacks in this instrument territory. I'm tired of blurry, distant orchestral samples with poor legato!


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 10, 2022)

ImJim said:


> Atelier series are clearly session focused, and that's justly what makes them so unique IMO.
> 
> Close-recorded, detailed Oboe & Bassoon performances would sound absolutely lovely if sampled by MS. I can already hear the beautiful clicks and noises from the instruments hidden in between the notes... yummy.
> 
> Such detailed sound really lacks in this instrument territory. I'm tired of blurry, distant orchestral samples with poor legato!


I agree. Would love to see them samples like this!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Dec 11, 2022)

Hey folks - friendly reminder: Last chance to pick up Gabrielle Flute at the intro price!

Check it out: *Gabrielle Flute*


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 11, 2022)

If it was actually $49 I'd be downloading it now, but checkout adds VAT at 20% at the last step.

Edit: Managed to overcome this niggle and now bought!


----------



## Remnant (Dec 11, 2022)

Just purchased in the final hours. Meant to earlier. The Barker clarinet has quickly become one of my favorite solo legato instruments so I am excited about the flute.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 11, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Hey folks - friendly reminder: Last chance to pick up Gabrielle Flute at the intro price!
> 
> Check it out: *Gabrielle Flute*


Ok fine, I bought it!


----------



## rottoy (Dec 12, 2022)

My first go at putting it in an orchestral context.
Edit: Updated the mix.
View attachment Gabrielle Flute with Strings Test_updated.mp3


----------



## ImJim (Dec 12, 2022)

rottoy said:


> My first go at putting it in an orchestral context.
> View attachment 92188


Workhorse patch? Sounds great.


----------



## rottoy (Dec 12, 2022)

Workhorse mostly, then Fat Lead for the louder runs.


----------



## planetqwerty (Dec 26, 2022)

'pologies for the mixup earlier with the product name (Atelier, not Arturia). Managed to purchase the Gabrielle flute and it's a joy to play! Looking forward to hearing the other wind instruments as they become available.


----------



## Banquet (Dec 26, 2022)

Cool to see the intro price is still active - I wanted a really nice flute and this sounds lovely!


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 26, 2022)

Banquet said:


> Cool to see the intro price is still active - I wanted a really nice flute and this sounds lovely!


Thanks for the heads up. Just got it


----------

